# New find-1930's Colson Scout



## Wayne Adam (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are some pictures of a Colson Scout childs bike I just bought. It is all original and complete right down to the
spring on the drop stand. 
I think I will leave this one as it is with just the right amount of petina.
It still has the original Troxel long spring saddle on it. I think it was well worth the $40.00 I paid.
Thanks for looking!..................Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 4, 2013)

Wayne, you did really good for only $40!  Two things that make me think it's more mid-1930s is the seat top style and head badge. The later production Mickey Mouse tricycles had this style badge and similar seat top style. I have an old news service photo dated early December 1935 showing a store display of Mickey trikes all having this more streamlined seat top and this head badge. Based on that, I'd put the age at 1935 give or take a year. Wish I could come across more literature featuring these earlier children's bicycle models by various mfrs.

On the tricyclefetish Colson page, there are photos where you can see the difference between the earlier and later model Mickey as far as the change in seat style and badge. There's also an example of the earlier scout badge that's shaped like a police badge. The earlier Mickey had this style badge as well.  http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php So, my guesstimate is based on the assumption their line of sidewalk bikes had a similar transition in seat/badge design around 1934/35 as their tricycles did.

Dave


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 5, 2013)

*Thanks Dave*

Hi Dave,
   Thanks for the information. I can always count on you to fill in the blanks on these childrens bikes , trikes, and
other items...............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Aug 5, 2013)

Im not much on the child bikes....but, that is a cool find.
Congrats


----------

